# VHI Travel Insurance



## MugsGame (9 Jul 2004)

Just a reminder that VHI members can get cheap annual travel insurance from www.vhi.ie/travelinsurance

€49 for worldwide cover for under 65s.

This is the cheapest I could find.
The saving comes because VHI members are already covered for medical expenses and emergency repatriation.

Business travel is included. The maximum trip length is 60 days.

Just to prove I'm not a VHI employee, or on commission:
if you take Brendan's advice and are young and single you probably won't have VHI anyway. But if it's part of your package at work (and difficult to negotiate out of) this could be handy for peace of mind.

That said, given that VHI already covers the medical emergencies, you may not feel the need for any extra travel insurance. The theft and loss limits are quite low, the main thing you're covering yourself for is cancellation.


----------



## Travel fan (9 Jul 2004)

*insurance*

Thanks for that MugsGame.
Was just looking into this recently.
Unless I'm not reading all the small print (I know, a major mistake where insurance is concerned!) I think getcover.com may be better.
I got a quote for e67.50 for an annual worldwide policy for 2, in VHI and not including wintersports, golf or business.
The benefits for cancellation, loss of luggage etc seem greater than the VHI's own policy.
I tend to nod off trying to trawl though the clauses and exemptions so if anyone has really analysed this business I'd welcome the feedback.


----------



## MugsGame (9 Jul 2004)

*Re: insurance*

The VHI cover longer trips than GetCover . It's also not clear if business travel is included with GetCover if you don't select the business option.

What's weird is that GetCover's Gold cover is cheaper than their Silver cover. Maybe because Silver includes 17 days winter sports cover as standard.

I missed that; it would have saved me a few Euro, as they will give an additional discount if you are a BUPA/VHI member.

For couples GetCover may be even cheaper than VHI. As you say their limits are better.


----------



## newtogame (1 Jul 2008)

we used just cover.ie for a number of years and never made aclaim.This year we had booked our holiday from Dublin to Gatwick and on to Turkey as it is much cheaper.The outbound flight from London was cancelled and when I inquired as to whether it was covered I was told that as the flight didnt originate in Dublin NO.This could have very serious consequences for someone who had an accident and really needed insurance.I can live with the loss of a flight.BEWARE of JUSTCOVER.IE


----------



## newtogame (1 Jul 2008)

You can never really recommend a travel insurance plan till you have tried to make a claim.They all look great till tested


----------



## tyrekicker (2 Jul 2008)

Just used [broken link removed] to cover my family for a 3 week trip in the U.S. for just €61, compared with a quote of €186 from Getcover. Included discount for us having BUPA. 
(No affiliation with chill.ie)


----------

